

Zuckerberg Facebook ID is 4  - needleme
http://cubeupload.com/im/Gz7Kwu.png
Yesterday night I was doing my very first experiments with Facebook API (I&#x27;m totally not a developer!) when I came across to an example, I tried to see if everything worked and those results came up.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cubeupload.com&#x2F;im&#x2F;Gz7Kwu.png<p>Mark Zuckerberg is the 4th user of Facebook.<p>So I started to wonder who are the third before.
======
ezrameanshelp
Yeah, Dustin Moskovitz's concise explanation: "1-3 were accounts used to test
registration. Evidently it only took Mark 3 tries to clear the bugs."

Source: [https://www.quora.com/Facebook-Company-History/The-first-
use...](https://www.quora.com/Facebook-Company-History/The-first-user-id-on-
Facebook-is-4-Mark-Zuckerberg-Who-was-1%E2%80%933?share=1)

~~~
needleme
Oh wow, thanks!

